# Learning more and getting started with emersed gardening?



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

Can anyone point me in the direction of good books, journals, or web sites that will help me understand what emersed planting is, what the basic principles are, how to get started, etc? I am feeling pretty confused about it. Is it basically hydroponics? Or water gardening? Aside from the tanks or planters not being _immersed_ how is it that different from aquatic planting?

I guess I am just feeling a bit overwhelmed with the lack of "beginner" information that seems to be out there. Just point me in a direction!


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I will point you in the right direction all right! Just look up at the top of the page, you will see the search function. There are all types of excellent topics spread through out the forums that contain all the basics you will need to set up your first tray  

If after you read all the threads, you still have no idea what to do, or have a question, post it here, we would be glad to help you. :mrgreen:

To answer your question though, emerged growth is that growth that happens above the surface of the water, which differs from the submerged growth, which happens below the water.

Is it different from aquatic gardening? It would depend on your definition of aquatic gardening. Some people grow emerged to observe flowering, some to propagate plants. Some do it for fun. Some do it Hydroponically, some grow them like house plants. Do some reading and see if that helps clarify.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Yea, listen to Justin,

I did a whole search "emersed" and came up with a TON of information.!!


----------

